# Propigating Alocasia 'Black Velvet'



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

How do I propigate Alocasia 'Black Velvet'?



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Mike, the Alocasia are either tuberous or rhizomatious. I don’t know about Black Velvet but if it has tubers they can be divided. If it is rhizomatious the rhizome can be cut into multiple pieces. In all cases you will probably have better luck if each rhizome division has a plantlet. These plants can also be started by cutting the main stem below the crown and rooting it in damp soil. Be aware that unlike the related edible taros (Colocasia), Alocasia are toxic in many if not all cases.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the thorough reply. I'll have to look up some of those words though  I'm assuming the only way it can be harmful to frogs is if they come in contact with a fresh cut on the plant? I've had it in a tank for about three months with no harm to the frogs, but I'd like to know if I have to be careful when pruning it and such.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

does it release a milky substance, or any liquid when you cut it? I know that Sygonium, a related species, does release this milk. Anyone know if this is toxic to frogs?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Mike,

I’m not an expert on the stuff. I grow yama imo (Japanese Taro) in containers on our front steps in the summer. It has tubers which can just be separated from the mother plant. Each tuber eventually grows a plantlet. From looking around on the net I’ve found that _Alocasia reginula_ ‘Black Velvet’ has rhizomes. You might try dividing the rhizome into two and seeing what happens. I’m sure you’ll have better luck if each section has a plantlet, as I said previously. As for the toxin, I know that these plants are said to be poisonous. I looked around the net and found various snippets of info on _Alocasia_ in general. These ranged from the juice of the plant being neurotoxic, to all parts of the plant being toxic. I couldn’t find anything really concrete, and nothing specific to _reginula_. I would just try to ensure that the frogs can’t come into contact with a freshly cut piece of the plant.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the info Chris. That saved me alot of searching. 

Khamul, I don't remember any milky stuff the last time I cut it. Currently my plant has one leaf and looks to be sprouting another, so I can't cut one and see. 

I picked up the plant from Alex at Custom Ecos. I'll send him an email and post back about what he has to say.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

